# feeling good...just made some upgrades



## GreggS (Jun 18, 2012)

Just got a great deal on a _very_ gently used 5d Mk II--upgrading from my current T2i! Feels good. Was going to splurge on the Mk III, but decided to save the money and invest in some better glass (thanks to some TPF users' advice). Debating on whether or not to sell the T2i or keep it as a backup. Also, upgrading my 50mm 1.8 to a 1.4...hopefully that's a good call (it is from what I've been hearing.) Next glass purchase...thinking about an 85mm 1.2L or the 70-200mm 2.8L IS USM.

Great day for me, less than great for the wallet.


----------



## prakhardeep (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratulations Greg.

However, MIII is leagues ahead of MII, from what i have read in review, be it AF speed or low light performance.

Anyway, with good glass MII will also produce excellent images.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 19, 2012)

Skip the 85mm f/1.2, get the Sigma 85mm f/1.4. Better lens IMO. Good idea going from the 50/1.8 to the 50/1.4 as well. 

The 35mm f/1.4L is a lot of fun on a full frame body too, btw.


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

prakhardeep said:
			
		

> Congratulations Greg.
> 
> However, MIII is leagues ahead of MII, from what i have read in review, be it AF speed or low light performance.
> 
> Anyway, with good glass MII will also produce excellent images.



Having used both I can honestly disagree with this. It is better in AF and low light (half stop better) but the images look exactly the same, resolve the same detail and provide the same color depth. This why I switched this year to Nikon but that's a different story. 

Sigma 85mm is great on the mkII with a good copy, so test test test before you settle on it. I ended up with the 85L after 3 copies of the sigma and one getting calibrated. The 50mm f/1.4 from Canon is a great cheap lens. Sharp and decent AF. Have fun playing with your new toys.... They are a steal right now through the CPL program at roughly 1500 for a 5d mark II from Canon.

Taken with my old 5d2 and the sigma 85



Marcie and Rodney  by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## davisphotos (Jun 19, 2012)

The MarkIII is a fantastic camera, and I love the AF speed a low light performance, but the MarkII is still an incredibly capable camera. And BXPhoto is correct, the images still look very much the same as images from the MarkII, which is actually a very good thing for my workflow. Going from the 50 1.8 to 1.4 is a great move, the 1.4 is built much better, focuses faster and quieter, and the bokeh is gorgeous compared to the 1.8. As for the next lens, I would go with the 70-200. I have the 85 1.8, but I tend to not use it nearly as much as my 70-200.


----------



## GreggS (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the comments/suggestions everyone. Regarding the next lens...yes, I was looking at the 70-200, but then I realized that I don't have much in the way of covering my standard/wider angles other than my 50mm 1.4. So...I was also thinking about the 24-70mm or the 24-105mm in stead of the 70-200mm. Bad idea?


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

If your lens lineup in your sig is correct I would sell the 200L, 50mm, 18-55 and 75-300. That should net you some decent change to spend on a used 24-70L and a 70-200 IS MKI. Keep the 10-24 for UWA work with the crop body. But, if it were me since Im a prime shooter, Id go with a 35/85/135 setup. Your lens lineup highly depends on what you shoot exactly. I am a portrait/studio/event photographer so fast glass is essential in my lineup. 2.8 lenses are simply to slow and don't offer the seperation I like in my images.


----------



## GreggS (Jun 19, 2012)

BXPhoto said:


> If your lens lineup in your sig is correct I would sell the 200L, 50mm, 18-55 and 75-300. That should net you some decent change to spend on a used 24-70L and a 70-200 IS MKI. Keep the 10-24 for UWA work with the crop body. But, if it were me since Im a prime shooter, Id go with a 35/85/135 setup. Your lens lineup highly depends on what you shoot exactly. I am a portrait/studio/event photographer so fast glass is essential in my lineup. 2.8 lenses are simply to slow and don't offer the seperation I like in my images.



I'll definitely sell the 18-55 and 75-300. I'm open to selling the 200L but I liked that for it's use as a faster portrait lens. The 50 1.4 I just bought and I think I'll keep that around...my big decision now is whether or not I want to go with zooms, primes, or a combination. If I had to guess...I'll probably sell those the 18-55, 75-300, and 200L, and go with the 70-200 f2/8L IS USM and then either a wider-angle prime L...maybe 35 or 85....or the 24-70mm L. I'd like to get into the portrait/event work as well. 

So...if I ended up with this lineup...would that be pretty well rounded? (50mm 1.4; 70-200mm 2.8L IS; the 10-24 for UWA; and either a 35 or 85 prime, or 24-70mm L)


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 19, 2012)

Shoot all prime lenses. 

It's what winners (like me) do.


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

I can shoot almost an entire event with either a 35L or 50L. Most times my setup is FF with a 35L and crop with a 50L/85L. But then again I just shot an entire graduation dinner with FF and a 50mm. I like the ability to balance low ambient lighting and flash at 1.4-1.8 with small groups. But then again primes are challenging for most new event photographers and you may miss a lot of shots. Once you memorize your framing distances it's easy.


----------



## GreggS (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. I decided on selling the 200mm 2.8L, the 75-300mm, and the 18-55. Caught a good deal on a new 70-200mm f/4.0L IS USM on eBay for under $1K. Still deciding on going prime or the 24-70 for the next one...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd keep the crop body and stick a nice telephoto lens on it. 

Really handy to have the extra reach for telephoto work. Will cover your ranges nicely with less lens changing.


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

GreggS said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help everyone. I decided on selling the 200mm 2.8L, the 75-300mm, and the 18-55. Caught a good deal on a new 70-200mm f/4.0L IS USM on eBay for under $1K. Still deciding on going prime or the 24-70 for the next one...



35L owns the 24-70 any day of the week. You already have a 70mm lens with the 70-200 now.


----------

